# Lee Child's Jack Reacher book series recommended?



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone read all of these and recommend them?


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I have read books 1 - 13 of this series and highly recommend them.  I will most likely be purchasing #14 very soon.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Highly recommended!!!  * I started the Jack Reacher series about a month ago. I am just finishing the 8th book, The Enemy. I have really enjoyed this series and started reading it on the recommendation of a friend who had read all the Jack Reacher books and is about to start on the latest one, 61 Hours.

I like Lee Child's writing although he can be overly descriptive at times. The character Jack is without a doubt a new favorite character of mine. I look forward to additional books in this series. Good Luck and if you decide to start with #1, Killing Floor, come back and let us know how you like or dislike it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Highly recommended!  This is one of the series that I re-read.  I will eventually have them all on my Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I like them also, but they're not books that I can read one after another.  When I read several in a row, I got pretty tired of the character of Jack Reacher.  Character quirks that seemed fine when reading one book, started bothering me when I read too much of it.  However, I admit that that's true for me with most authors.  Reading too many of their books right in a row highlights weaknesses and repetitive elements in story lines.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

They're good.  I think they get better as you go.  I did a review a few years ago of the first in the series over at Bookspotcentral.  They are good reads in the category of "tough guy books."  If you like Robert Crais, you'll like Lee Child.

Maria


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I pre-ordered the latest one; it showed up on the Kindle last night. I know what I will be reading next.  


Mike


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for your recommendations!  I've already checked and all of these are available for Kindle.  I'm glad about that, I always hate when I start a series and then discover that they aren't all on Kindle.  I'm going to start these before long, I already have the entire series written down (in order).


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

I also enjoy them. Very fast-paced.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oooh, I was so bummed that I can't get Sandford's Storm Prey today (stupid Penguin thing), that I quite forgot to check my wish list to see if anything else had been released. Hooray for a non-Penguin book being available!! 61 Hours has been clickety-clicked and will be read...probably this weekend.  Need uninterrupted time for it.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

My favorites in the series are THE KILLING FLOOR and THE PERSUADER.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I've read the first two, I stopped to read something else but will soon be returning to the series...

Good series.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

My second favorite series, right after F. Paul Wilson's Repairman Jack series.

If you like action novels, then I would highly recommend Lee Child. IMHO, this is a very entertaining series. Had "61 Hours" on pre-order so I got it overnight, but it will have to wait a bit as I need to finish a fantasy trilogy that I am right in the middle of and then a promise to read and review "The Dempsey Gambit" before I can get to it.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Does this series need to be read in order?  I think I got one of them as a freebie a while back, and was planning to start with that one.  I should note that I usually don't mind reading books out of order unless there are major spoilers.

N


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Forgive me, not trying to highjack this thread, but if you do like the Reacher series, the other one I would mention is the Burke series written by Andrew Vachss. Out of all the really "tough" guy characters, Burke is my absolute favorite. In addition to Burke, Vachss has weaved some dysfunctional yet highly lovable characters around Burke, all of which have very interesting backgrounds.

Same friend that recommended Reacher, recommended Andrew Vachss to me. I have read all the books in the Burke series and wish Vachss would write something else soon. Not sure, but I think the majority of the Burke series in available on Kindle but can't guarantee it. I will be re-purchasing all of the books for my Kindle at some point - as I know I will want to walk down the path with Burke again from the beginning. The first book in the series is *Flood* and you can go to Fantastic Fiction to get the series order.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I love Lee Child's books, everyone in my family loves them.  We practically countdown until the release every time there is a new one.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Just finished 61 Hours. Great thriller.


Spoiler



Absolutely despised the ending. Not for just this book, but any book that ends with you not knowing what happened to the main character, just to be cute.



The spoiler stuff is a spoiler. Really. Trust me.

Mike


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Does this series need to be read in order? I think I got one of them as a freebie a while back, and was planning to start with that one. I should note that I usually don't mind reading books out of order unless there are major spoilers.


I did the same thing, having gotten "Persuader" (which I believe is book 7) for free and reading it first. While there may be some mild spoilers in it, there wasn't anything obvious to me having not read any previous titles in the series--no re-hashing of previous adventures. I haven't gone back and started with Killing Floor, but intend to at some point, as I found Persuader highly entertaining.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Does this series need to be read in order? I think I got one of them as a freebie a while back, and was planning to start with that one. I should note that I usually don't mind reading books out of order unless there are major spoilers.
> 
> N


Up until 61 Hours, it hasn't really mattered if you read them in order or not. Lee Child has said that he wrote each book to stand on its own. The only character that repeats from book to book is Reacher. 61 Hours doesn't wrap up all neat & tidy at the end like we're used to, hopefully that is only because he's releasing two books this year for the first time.

If you really want to read them in chronological order, they are listed on his site in the FAQ: http://www.leechild.com/faqcontact.php


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

It's just sad that all of his books, except the last one is "not available in your region" for me


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, Geko and Jason! I'm going to move _Persuader _up that TBR list. I've been hearing a lot of good things about this series.

N


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Stephen King even mentioned Jack Reacher as a real person in his book, _Under the Dome_


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I love Jack Reacher and count the days until a new Reacher book is released.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

I've been an avid Reacher fan from way back (I believe it was the late 90s when I picked up Lee Child's first in the series). I have read all the books in the series, and I usually am done the entire novel within 48 hours - they're that good. I will admit that 61 Hours was quite different from the previous novels (and to be honest, I hope he doesn't do it again - just my personal preference).
Found it very interesting that Stephen King is a big fan. Apparently he has a few references to Reacher in his novel Under The Dome (Google: Reacher Stephen King).


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm glad to see so many good reviews on this series! I actually just started the first book the other day and I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

MikeD said:


> My second favorite series, right after F. Paul Wilson's Repairman Jack series.
> 
> If you like action novels, then I would highly recommend Lee Child. IMHO, this is a very entertaining series. Had "61 Hours" on pre-order so I got it overnight, but it will have to wait a bit as I need to finish a fantasy trilogy that I am right in the middle of and then a promise to read and review "The Dempsey Gambit" before I can get to it.


I love the Repairman Jack novels. I checked my que... saw I have the first Reacher novel in my Kindle que, yet to read. I have "Under the Dome" by King in line to read as well.

So many books... so little time! I'm also going to check out the author, Andrew Vachss... the Burke series sounds interesting.


----------

